# Lot of prayers needed



## winpooh498 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just got a call that my 3 yera old Nephew fell out of a second story window, on his head, on concrete.  All I know right now is he is breathing on his own, but we were told "it doesn't look good". So if you could send a few prayers his way. 

Thank you


----------



## monkeynutz (Jul 17, 2008)

Prayers are up...  Try to think positive...


----------



## dntrost (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow that is tough I will be sure to pray and keep you and your family in our thoughts. Keep us updated...

Dion


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 17, 2008)

On the way Dawn.


----------



## Dario (Jul 17, 2008)

We will be praying for him (and your family).  If you would...please post his name.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the prayers! I just heard that they are life flighting him up to Portland and he is having a hard time breathing.

His name is Aiden


----------



## railrider1920 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about this.  Prayers made. Keep your chin up.


----------



## TBone (Jul 17, 2008)

Dawn,

I'm sorry to hear of this.  Prayers have been made and will continue. Keep us posted.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 17, 2008)

My prayers are with him and your family.


----------



## low_48 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh that gave me a shiver. Positive thoughts coming your way Dawn.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 17, 2008)

I will keep Aiden in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wolfdancer (Jul 17, 2008)

Dawn we have you in are prayers your not that far away if you need anything just ask. Please keep us posted. Rod


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm praying


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh my... prayers away, Dawn!


----------



## dkarcher (Jul 17, 2008)

Dawn, our prayers are being said for Aiden and your family.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you for all the prayers, they are working wonderful!! He is going to be fine!! He has a skull fracture, bruised lung and small bleed on the brain. They are keeping him sedated, partially because he is trying to pull the IV's out and won't hold still. Arms and legs are working great. 

Again thank you for the prayers.


----------



## Leather Man (Jul 18, 2008)

That is really good news Dawn. I will keep him and your family in my prayers.
Ben


----------



## arjudy (Jul 18, 2008)

It's good to know that prayers actually get answered isn't it.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 18, 2008)

Thoughts and Prayers are on the way.  My youngest Grandson when he was 2 went out his 2nd story bedroom window and landed on gravel and was ok.  I know how scary it is. After they called and told us what happend LOML and I started driving to Boise Idaho 550 miles away. I made it to Lovelock Nevada about 250 miles. before they called and said he was going to be ok.  Stopped in Winemucca and had dinner and got to Boise about Midnight, to find him sitting up watching TV with his dad.  Glad he is going to be ok.  Kid bounce good is all can say.  The also bounce back good.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad to hear that your nephew is doing well.  I work as a pediatric RN and kids are really resilient. Angels watch over children and his must have been at his side.  Blessings to you and your family and his continued recovery.


----------



## el_d (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad to hear he is doing better, this kinda stuff really puts a hole in your stomach.....Will continue to pray for Aiden.


----------



## mitchm (Jul 18, 2008)

Dawn, great that he is ok! Prayers for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad he is ok, prayers still coming his way.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jul 18, 2008)

Dawn, glad Aiden is doing better.  Prayers headed your way.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 18, 2008)

Scary news!, but I am so glad to hear he is doing better.  Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 18, 2008)

This is the kind of news that REALLY gets to me . I'm thrilled to hear Aiden is doing better . Thoughts are with him .


----------



## DocStram (Jul 18, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with him as he continues to recover.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 18, 2008)

A cold shiver went right through me too when I read your first message, I am really glad to hear that update, my prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 18, 2008)

I just received another update. I am amazed by the power of prayers! He is out of bed and walking. They said he has lost the hearing in his right ear, and will probably have some learning issues. But thank God he is alive, and we can love and enjoy him for many more years to come!
Thank you again for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nolan (Jul 18, 2008)

So sorry to hear this news, sending well wishes your way.


----------



## Scott (Jul 18, 2008)

Dawn!  I am so glad to hear of his improvement!  Continued prayers are on their way!

Scott.


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> 
> I just received another update. I am amazed by the power of prayers! He is out of bed and walking. They said he has lost the hearing in his right ear, and will probably have some learning issues. But thank God he is alive, and we can love and enjoy him for many more years to come!
> Thank you again for all your thoughts and prayers.



Great news and Blessings!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 18, 2008)

Please keep us updated on his progress - kids are sometimes amazing what they can take. Hope he will be fine and regain his hearing.


----------



## MarkHix (Jul 18, 2008)

Great news.  Kids are amazing.  We will continue to keep him (and you) in our prayers.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 18, 2008)

prayers are on their way!


----------



## scoutharps (Jul 19, 2008)

Isn't God GOOD!  Prayers added from YN


----------



## bitshird (Jul 19, 2008)

Dawn, I'm glad to hear that young Aiden is doing well, It is said that the Lord watches over babes and fools, I guess Aiden and I prove that point [)][)][)][)]


----------



## stevers (Jul 19, 2008)

Absolutely miraculous!! Such wonderful news. All the best wishes and hope for a full recovery.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 19, 2008)

We will continue to keep Aiden in our prayers that his recovery will be as complete as possible.  I work with traumatic brain injuries in a couple of my clients and if the above (lost hearing, learning difficulty) is the only problems he faces then I believe he probably had an angel riding his shoulder that day.  God Bless.

Mrs.


----------



## railrider1920 (Jul 20, 2008)

Dawn, 
I'm very happy to hear of his good recovery. I can imagine the weight off of your shoulders. 
I'm still praying for ya'll


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to hear he is doing so well.  Kids are truly amazing.  He may regain his hearing after all of the swelling goes down.  He is one lucky little boy.  Keep us posted with his progress.


----------



## DSallee (Jul 20, 2008)

Dawn, glad Aiden is doing better and we're still sending prayers his way for a speedy & full recovery!

Dave & Dee


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Aiden is home!!*

Thanks again for the prayers. 

Aiden is home, he got home about midnight last night.  
He is having a problems with his balance, but other then that is doing great. 

There have been at least 7 children fall out of windows this last week. PLEASE, make sure you have locks or bars on all windows, and move all furniture away from windows to keep your children safe.  They think that Aiden might have been jumping on him bed when he fell out.


----------

